# Where do we start?



## Dolly222 (Dec 14, 2015)

I don't know if I'm posting in the right part of the forum so apologies if not...

Could someone advise me please? I am 51 my husband is 53. We want a family. Neither of us have children. I had a termination aged 30.
I don't think I have started menopause yet.

What should our next steps be?


Truly appreciate any advice


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome to FF 

We have an active Over 40s section so maybe have a look on there, there is also a thread specifically for over 50s http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=162.0

You may be able to get the basic tests for this through your GP, and it's certainly worth asking, and also your husband will need a sperm analysis. If you contact a fertility clinic they can do a consultation and tests for you, for a fee, but you will need to check their age limit restrictions with them first. Clinics abroad will often provide free Skype consultations, but may want you to provide your hormone and sperm analysis data first - although they often have higher age limits.

Re: menopause. Even if you had gone through the menopause you could still do fertility treatment with egg/embryo donation because the drugs do the job of getting your lining and hormones in the right place.

Good luck on your journey and definately check out the over 40s thread as there are quite a few ladies who have had success, and they will be able to provide you with loads of support and advice.

Xxx


----------

